

 DEA installs license-plate recognition devices near Southwest border - SlipperySlope
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/07/dea-installs-license-plate-recognition-devices-near-southwest-border/

======
SlipperySlope
The takeaway ...

"Police can be alerted automatically in real time when a wanted individual
passes by one of the devices. Agencies around the country have been affixing
the machines to the outside of patrol cars and receive an in-car notification
if they come upon a license plate connected to a wanted felon or stolen
vehicle. Vast amounts of historical data also may be searched and used to map
where someone has been, making the intelligence value of license-plate readers
attractive to law enforcement."

Big Brother gets Big Data !

